# SSL Zertifikat Mailserver



## Greenhorn2013 (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen extra Mailserver auf ISPConfig Basis.
Jedesmal wenn ich jetzt mit Thunderbird die Mails abrufen möchte bekomme ich eine Sicherheitshinweis, das dem Zertifikat nicht vertraut wird.
Wenn ich jetzt das Zertifikat dauerhaft speichere will er nach dem Nächsten Start schon wieder das ganze Spiel von Vorn.

Wie kann ich also die SSL Zertifikate neu erzeugen um Serverseitige Probleme auszuschließen?

Ich habe mich damals nach der Anleitung gerichtet:
Virtual Multiserver Environment With Dedicated Web & MySQL, Email & DNS Servers On Debian Squeeze With ISPConfig 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2012)

Z.B. so:

Securing Your ISPConfig 3 Installation With A Free Class1 SSL Certificate From StartSSL | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (9. Aug. 2012)

Danke, aber irgendwie bekomm ich die domain nicht validiert => email kann nicht gesendet werden.

Wie erstell ich die selbstsignierten Zertifikate neu?


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (10. Aug. 2012)

Achja auf dem Mailserver läuft natürlich kein ISPConfig Oberfläche,daher geht es da nicht die SSL Zertifikate nach der beschriebenen Methode zu generieren


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2012)

Du brauchst ja auch keine ISPConfig Oberfläche, da das SSL zertifikat vom ISPConfig Installer / Updater erstellt wird. Ist auch so im Tutorial beschrieben.


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (10. Aug. 2012)

Ich habe das Tutorial Befolgt und da kam keine Abfrage nach dem SSL Zertifikat.


----------

